# Mixing Components MTB & Road



## capper66 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm Building a commuter Bike staight handlebar 700c 28c tires. with disc brakes. I have bought shimano deore xt dual shifters, they are 9 rear and 3 front, can I mix these with an Ultegra, triple crank and front and rear derailers?,


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

You need to use a mountain bike front derailleur with the mountain bike shifters because the front shifter ratios changed a few years ago, making them incompatible. Other than that you should be fine.


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 28, 2005)

Road front derailleurs also only come bottom pull.


----------

